# Whoa Whoa Whoa... a MAC Make up book?!?!



## stellarx1587 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, the question arose in another thread regarding why doesn't MAC release a compilation of face charts from MAC in honor of MAC's 20 yr. anniversary. Well, I responded w/ "I wonder why MAC hasn't come out w/ their own makeup book..." Good question right? So I asked... and the MAC MA's response? A MAC make up book IS IN THE WORKS and will be a MAC exclusive at freestanding/pro stores PERMANENTLY!!! I asked if it would be similar to Kevin Aucoin's book and I was told yes... but of course will be more like Make Up Your Mind by Francois Nars (plugging MAC products on every page... but I don't think that'll bother anyone!) The MAC MA said that its been taking forever to release one because they want it to be PERFECT. The make up "bible" that everyone's been hoping for and will blow everyone else's books away including basic make up application, looks, color theory... etc!! She couldn't give me an exact date... but she said its coming together and would release very soon. Its hush hush... because it is highly anticipated. Let's hope she's right about her info... cause I'd be a very very happy camper!!


----------



## Kristen (Aug 8, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!?!!?!? holy crap!


----------



## x20Deepx (Aug 8, 2006)

That would be sweet.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes!!!!


----------



## divaster (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds awesome! I'd love to have a book that lists exactly what they are using. I'm often disappointed because I can't find exactly what I need for the Kevyn Aucoin looks just by guessing.


----------



## saraa_b (Aug 8, 2006)

:woots:


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 8, 2006)

oh ma gawd! FINALLY! i SO hope this is true!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :woots:


----------



## trishee03 (Aug 8, 2006)

holy crap that would be so cool


----------



## PrettyinPink (Aug 8, 2006)

WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!! I can't wait! I hope it comes out this fall or winter. Now that I know this, I don't think I can wait very long. I want it NOW!


----------



## user79 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good news!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Aug 8, 2006)

damn, i hope this comes out soon!!!!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 8, 2006)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! yay! I want one.... NOW


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a lot of catching up to do, I still havent enen picked up Face Forward! I am so behind


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 8, 2006)

YAY! I am so excited! Weeeeeee!


----------



## afterglow (Aug 8, 2006)

Holy, I wonder how much it'll cost.  I am so glad I have a pro store near me...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm glad it's finally coming.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 8, 2006)

Holy Mother!! This Is Freaking Blowing My Mind! I Hope Its True!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 8, 2006)

that is so wonderful!! thanks so much stellar!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 8, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## MACtress (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome!!!!  I cant wait.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 8, 2006)

that really is great news! yay


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 8, 2006)

I wouls buy it without question.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 8, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiicee!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 8, 2006)

ah! i hope i'll be able to order it, cause i dont have a pro store ANYWHERE near me


----------



## Jaim (Aug 8, 2006)

Oooh.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 8, 2006)

YEEHAW!!  I was going to get Kevyn's books, but might just hold off and see what MAC has planned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully it will be out by Christmas so I can put it on my wishlist!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Aug 8, 2006)

Very cool! I hope that's not just a rumor. stellarx1587, which MAC MA told you this?


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 
_





 Very cool! I hope that's not just a rumor. stellarx1587, which MAC MA told you this?_

 
Her name was Sara.. =)... I'm hoping she was pretty on point w/ her info as well. Just passin' along what I was told... =)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 8, 2006)

:woots:


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_YEEHAW!!  I was going to get Kevyn's books, but might just hold off and see what MAC has planned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully it will be out by Christmas so I can put it on my wishlist!_

 
If you're still interested in Making Faces by Kevyn Aucoin, there are some really good deals on it through half.com. I purchased mine for $11 plus a few bucks for shipping, and it's like brand new. 

As for the MAC book, I can't wait! I'll be there when they open.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 8, 2006)

That's excellent news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am really excited!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 8, 2006)

yiiipppeee! i hope this is true. will definitely look out for this one!!!


----------



## calliestar (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing it!!!


----------



## sarzio (Aug 9, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. It's a good thing a freestanding just opened up near me... I hope they release it sooner rather than later.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Aug 9, 2006)

I hope that MA doesn't get in trouble for telling you this! I'm sure MAC reads these boards.


----------



## meihwa (Aug 9, 2006)

WOW!! Can't wait!


----------



## laa_cat (Aug 9, 2006)

That's great if it's true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be even better if it's for charity


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 9, 2006)

It would be sooo great!


----------



## Ascella (Aug 9, 2006)

This sounds nice, hope it's coming out soon.


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 9, 2006)

omg THATS GREAT!!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, I would so buy it


----------



## Bianca (Aug 9, 2006)

Must...buy...this...book!!!!


----------



## lahdeedah (Aug 9, 2006)

Aw yeah!  I am all over this one if it's true! Sweet!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 9, 2006)

whoaoaoooh


----------



## Katura (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_ah! i hope i'll be able to order it, cause i dont have a pro store ANYWHERE near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same!!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 9, 2006)

How exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope it reaches Australia!!


----------



## shygirl (Aug 9, 2006)

I got my Kevyn book for $4 in Border's bargain section. That section is a goldmine.

As for MAC's book, I'm their ho. So, I have to buy it. :bigpimp:


----------



## tricky (Aug 9, 2006)

oh my gawd! i need it i need it i need it !!


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 9, 2006)

Bwahaha - all these emoticons are killing me!! 

At least this book won't be LE


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 18, 2006)

woohoo!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_ah! i hope i'll be able to order it, cause i dont have a pro store ANYWHERE near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here!!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 20, 2006)

yessssssssssssssssss!


----------



## lara (Aug 21, 2006)

Ahahaha. Oh man, how long ago did I make my prediction about a look-book being released?


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laa_cat* 
_That's great if it's true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be even better if it's for charity _

 
Not for me- I could not afford it then at full price.


----------



## dreamqueen (Aug 24, 2006)

I sooo hope this comes to pass!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh hell yeah, I can't wait for this...it's going to be awsome!!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Sep 30, 2007)

opout:

It's been a little over a year since the original post about a MAC makeup book. I was just wondering if anyone has an update or has heard a similar rumor. TIA


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 30, 2007)

I Hope They Do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Noel (Sep 30, 2007)

*dances* I can't wait for this!!! WHOOHOO!!!!

[Edited] Oh my, didn't realize it's been over a year now! I hope the book is still in the works. >_<;;


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 30, 2007)

Like other's have said, I hope its availble online. That sounds so amazing though!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 30, 2007)

I want this for Christmas.  You hear that Santa.


----------



## archangeli (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I have a lot of catching up to do, I still havent enen picked up Face Forward! I am so behind_

 
I found a copy of Making Faces in the "bargain bin" corner of the mainstream bookstore chain near my high school when I was on a lunch break years ago. It was *$7.00*!!!!! 

There was nothing wrong with it, just the tiniest dent on the spine. 
I ran to the cash register praying that the sticker hadn't been stuck there by mistake!

My precioussss.....

But wow - a MAC book would be awesome!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_






 oh ma gawd! FINALLY! i SO hope this is true!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :woots: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
LOL what she said! Those super fast dancing banana's pretty much represent my opinion


----------

